# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Музична скарбничка >  Ділюся музичними напрацюваннями

## Lelekanet

За роки роботи назбиралося трохи музичного матеріалу. Тож хочу поділитися, можливо комусь буде корисним.
Більшість музичного матеріалу не є авторським, тому завчасно прошу вибачення, якщо "позичив" чиїсь ідеї)
Сподіваюсь матеріал буде корисним.

Пісня-гра (плюс) для молодшої (можна і ясельної) груп. Куплет - рухаємося по колу, на приспів - рухи за текстом.
Всі до гурту дітвора +

Пісня-гра (плюс) для ясельної групи. Рухи за текстом (на куплет показуємо ручки чи ніжки відповідно до тектсу, а на приспів танцюємо "притупи", якщо це ніжки, чи "веселі ручки", якщо це ручки...)
Гарні рученята у наших маляток +

Пісня-гра (плюс) для ясельної групи. Пісня далеко не нова, але проста і подобається дітям. Рухи так само за текстом.
Туп, туп, веселенько +

Пісня для таночку із зайчиками. Можна танцювати як із іграшками, так і без них. Рухи за текстом і вашою фантазією)
Танок із зайчиками +

Якщо є питання - питайте, буду намагатися відповідати.

----------

*Janina* (19.01.2022), *Юля* (11.02.2021), Babsy (14.01.2021), camilla (13.11.2021), diak (24.01.2021), dzvinochok (02.02.2021), Elena22 (30.03.2021), fotinia s (11.01.2021), irina ivanovna (24.01.2021), ivano (12.01.2021), kri (11.01.2021), kulik100564 (28.05.2022), LlLena (15.01.2021), lolu66 (18.01.2021), LoraVerba (11.01.2021), Maria-- (11.01.2021), moderm (29.04.2021), mria67mria67 (16.03.2021), Natalisa3409 (07.02.2021), Natuly (26.07.2021), Nezabudka157 (25.08.2021), Note (19.01.2021), Notka Fa (17.01.2021), nyusha0365 (14.02.2021), oktana (28.08.2021), oltischencko (24.09.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), SANOCHKA (30.03.2021), Stashynj (22.01.2021), sveta_power (06.08.2021), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (22.01.2021), Sолнце (02.05.2021), T.Rimma (12.06.2021), Victoria_P (03.02.2021), Zhanochka14 (07.11.2021), zironjka6791 (01.09.2021), zozuliak75 (20.10.2021), Анас (20.01.2021), Анна7 (02.08.2021), Валя Муза (17.01.2021), Галина Игоревна (13.01.2021), гномик (11.01.2021), Елена0304 (31.03.2021), Иннеса2530 (23.05.2021), Ирина 51 (21.12.2022), Ирма 77 (14.01.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (12.01.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), квіточка (15.01.2021), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), Лесюнька (15.11.2021), лида-1410 (12.01.2021), любба (02.09.2021), маина ивановна (12.01.2021), Марахотина (11.01.2021), Марильяна (20.11.2021), мира (11.01.2021), Нина28М (07.02.2021), нонна (01.02.2021), Оленка ххх (01.04.2021), Ольгадайченко (17.01.2021), Полечка (20.01.2021), ПТАШЕЧКА (31.01.2021), Світланочка (01.02.2021), Танічка (25.07.2021), треба (10.02.2021), Херсон-75 (30.03.2021), Эдита (23.11.2021), ЮЛилиана (15.01.2021), Я ,Наталья! (22.06.2022)

----------


## Lelekanet

Сьогодні написав і записав ще одну пісню-гру для ясельної групи. Правда, на дітях ще не опробовував))

По сніжку

----------

Babsy (14.01.2021), diak (24.01.2021), fotinia s (11.01.2021), irina ivanovna (24.01.2021), ivano (12.01.2021), kri (11.01.2021), kulik100564 (28.05.2022), Lena-marsel2010 (26.07.2021), LlLena (15.01.2021), lolu66 (18.01.2021), LoraVerba (11.01.2021), Maria-- (11.01.2021), moderm (29.04.2021), mria67mria67 (16.03.2021), Natalisa3409 (07.02.2021), Natuly (26.07.2021), Note (19.01.2021), Notka Fa (17.01.2021), nyusha0365 (14.02.2021), oktana (28.08.2021), oltischencko (24.09.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), SANOCHKA (30.03.2021), sveta_power (06.08.2021), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (22.01.2021), T.Rimma (12.06.2021), USER_127027 (19.01.2021), Victoria_P (03.02.2021), Zhanochka14 (07.11.2021), zozuliak75 (20.10.2021), Анас (20.01.2021), Анна7 (02.08.2021), Галина Игоревна (13.01.2021), гномик (11.01.2021), Ирма 77 (14.01.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (12.01.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), квіточка (15.01.2021), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), Лесюнька (15.11.2021), лида-1410 (12.01.2021), любба (02.09.2021), Марильяна (20.11.2021), мира (11.01.2021), Музрукоff (16.01.2021), Нина28М (07.02.2021), Оленка ххх (01.04.2021), Ольгадайченко (17.01.2021), Полечка (20.01.2021), ПТАШЕЧКА (02.02.2021), словяночка (12.01.2021), Херсон-75 (30.03.2021), Эдита (23.11.2021), Юляся (12.01.2022)

----------


## Lelekanet

Ось ще дві гри для середної / старшої груп. Тут мінус, тому текст до гри потрібно вивчити з дітьми.

Позичив ось тут:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QxMAzlwH3M

Велике Дякую авторам.

*Перша гра "Ми йдемо"* (має два варіанти з різними "перешкодами")

Текст:
Ми йдемо, ми йдемо
Ми шляхи долаємо
Перешкоди ні на мить
Нас не можуть зупинить

В обох варіантах під час співу куплету йдемо по колу. А далі виконуємо наступні рухи:

1 варіант
Яма (перестрибуємо)
Річка (перепливаємо)
Квіти (збираємо)
Дощик (присідаємо, накриваємо голівки)
Сонечко (махаємо привіт)

2 варіант
Літак (пригнулися)
Завірюха (погріли плечики)
Грім (біжимо на місці)
Яблучка (підстибуємо, дістаємо)
Сонечко (махаємо привіт)

Ми йдемо 1 варіант -

Ми йдемо 2 варіант -


*Друга гра "Як твоє ім'я?"*

Теж мінус, тож текст співають діти.

(на початку гри діти стоять у колі парами лицем один до одного)

Вперше ми зустрілися - ти і я
Та не познайомилися - ти і я
А тепер настав вже час
Привітаємося враз
Як твоє ім'я? - Тарас!

(на програш плескаємо і міняємось місцями: діти малого кола переходять на одну дитину вправо)

Як твоє ім'я?

----------

diak (24.01.2021), fotinia s (11.01.2021), irina ivanovna (24.01.2021), kulik100564 (28.05.2022), lolu66 (18.01.2021), LoraVerba (11.01.2021), Maria-- (11.01.2021), moderm (29.04.2021), mria67mria67 (16.03.2021), Natalisa3409 (07.02.2021), Natuly (26.07.2021), Nezabudka157 (25.08.2021), Notka Fa (17.01.2021), nyusha0365 (14.02.2021), oktana (28.08.2021), oltischencko (24.09.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), SANOCHKA (30.03.2021), Stashynj (22.01.2021), sveta_power (06.08.2021), Sолнце (02.05.2021), zozuliak75 (20.10.2021), Анас (20.01.2021), Анна7 (02.08.2021), гномик (11.01.2021), Елена0304 (31.03.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (30.03.2021), Катюшка knopka (11.02.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), Лесюнька (15.11.2021), лида-1410 (12.01.2021), любба (02.11.2021), Марахотина (11.01.2021), Марильяна (20.11.2021), мира (11.01.2021), Нина28М (07.02.2021), Ольгадайченко (17.01.2021), Полечка (20.01.2021), Танічка (25.07.2021), Эдита (23.11.2021), ЮЛилиана (15.01.2021), Юляся (12.01.2022), ЯЛЮБАВА (01.04.2021)

----------


## Lelekanet

Танок для старших груп (і початкових класів)

Оригінал з рухами ось тут:
COME ALONG AND DANCE

Рухи, звичайно, трохи змінював. Але, хоч і складно, дітям подобається.

Нижче два варіанта з українським текстом.
Перший - повільніший, другий - в оригінальному темпі.

Come alone and dance (переклад) (повільний) +

Come alone and dance (переклад) +

Гарного настрою!)

----------

diak (24.01.2021), Elena22 (30.03.2021), fotinia s (11.01.2021), irina ivanovna (24.01.2021), ivano (12.01.2021), LlLena (20.06.2021), lolu66 (18.01.2021), LoraVerba (11.01.2021), Maria-- (11.01.2021), moderm (29.04.2021), mria67mria67 (16.03.2021), Natalisa3409 (07.02.2021), Natuly (26.07.2021), Nezabudka157 (25.08.2021), Note (19.01.2021), Notka Fa (17.01.2021), nyusha0365 (14.02.2021), oktana (28.08.2021), oltischencko (24.09.2021), poi2 (29.11.2021), SANOCHKA (30.03.2021), sveta_power (06.08.2021), T.Rimma (12.06.2021), Zhanochka14 (07.11.2021), zironjka6791 (01.09.2021), zozuliak75 (20.10.2021), Анас (30.01.2021), Анна7 (02.08.2021), Валя Муза (17.01.2021), гномик (11.01.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (12.01.2021), Катюшка knopka (11.02.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), Лесюнька (15.11.2021), лида-1410 (12.01.2021), Марахотина (11.01.2021), мира (07.02.2021), Музрукоff (16.01.2021), НАТА ЛИВ (03.02.2021), нинчик (03.02.2021), Оленка ххх (01.04.2021), Ольгадайченко (17.01.2021), ПТАШЕЧКА (02.02.2021), словяночка (12.01.2021), Танічка (25.07.2021), треба (10.02.2021), Эдита (23.11.2021), ЮЛилиана (15.01.2021), Юляся (12.01.2022), ЯЛЮБАВА (01.04.2021)

----------


## Lelekanet

Ідея наступної гри взята на форумі. 
Тільки в моємоу сценарії не було Баби-Яги, а гра сподобалась.
Тож "літав" з дітьми Миколай. Після кожного куплету "чіпляючи" позаду себе ще одну дитину.

Кому буде потрібний варіант з Миколаєм - пишіть.

Тут же виставляю варіант з літачком, щоб можна було грати будь-коли.

Я веселий літачок +
Я веселий літачок -

(зайві куплети можна обрізати, якщо меньше дітей в групі)

----------

Babsy (14.01.2021), diak (24.01.2021), fotinia s (11.01.2021), iraarhipova78 (12.12.2021), irina ivanovna (24.01.2021), ivano (12.01.2021), kri (11.01.2021), kulik100564 (28.05.2022), lolu66 (18.01.2021), LoraVerba (11.01.2021), Maria-- (11.01.2021), moderm (29.04.2021), mria67mria67 (16.03.2021), Natalisa3409 (07.02.2021), Natuly (27.07.2021), Nezabudka157 (25.08.2021), Note (19.01.2021), Notka Fa (17.01.2021), nyusha0365 (14.02.2021), oktana (28.08.2021), oltischencko (24.09.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), SANOCHKA (30.03.2021), sveta_power (06.08.2021), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (22.01.2021), T.Rimma (12.06.2021), USER_127027 (19.01.2021), Zhanochka14 (07.11.2021), zironjka6791 (01.09.2021), zozuliak75 (20.10.2021), Алёна Гиль (21.11.2021), Анас (20.01.2021), Анна7 (02.08.2021), Валя Муза (17.01.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (11.01.2021), гномик (11.01.2021), Елена Медведь (30.01.2022), Елена0304 (31.03.2021), Ирина 51 (21.12.2022), Ирма 77 (14.01.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (12.01.2021), Катюшка knopka (11.02.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), лида-1410 (12.01.2021), любба (02.09.2021), маина ивановна (12.01.2021), Марахотина (11.01.2021), мира (11.01.2021), Музрукоff (16.01.2021), Нина28М (07.02.2021), нинчик (03.02.2021), Ольгадайченко (17.01.2021), Полечка (20.01.2021), Эдита (24.11.2021), ЮЛилиана (15.01.2021), Юляся (12.01.2022), Я ,Наталья! (22.06.2022)

----------


## Lelekanet

Наступна авторська збірка "Весело крокуємо". 
Вміщає в себе невеличкі музичні етюди для вивчення музично-ритмічних рухів для дітей ясельної групи.
Можна використовувати під час входу до залу.

Є плюс / мінус та ноти з текстом.

"Весело крокуємо"

----------

dasha_bene (09.01.2022), diak (24.01.2021), irina ivanovna (24.01.2021), kri (11.01.2021), kulik100564 (28.05.2022), LlLena (15.01.2021), LoraVerba (11.01.2021), Maria-- (11.01.2021), Marysia (12.01.2021), moderm (29.04.2021), mria67mria67 (16.03.2021), Natalisa3409 (07.02.2021), Natuly (27.07.2021), Nezabudka157 (25.08.2021), Note (19.01.2021), Notka Fa (17.01.2021), nyusha0365 (14.02.2021), oktana (28.08.2021), oltischencko (24.09.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), SANOCHKA (30.03.2021), Stashynj (22.01.2021), sveta_power (06.08.2021), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (22.01.2021), Sолнце (02.05.2021), zironjka6791 (01.09.2021), zozuliak75 (20.10.2021), Алёна Гиль (21.11.2021), Анас (20.01.2021), Анна7 (02.08.2021), Валя Муза (17.01.2021), гномик (11.01.2021), Иннеса2530 (23.05.2021), Ирма 77 (14.01.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (12.01.2021), Катюшка knopka (11.02.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), квіточка (15.01.2021), Лесюнька (15.11.2021), лида-1410 (12.01.2021), маина ивановна (12.01.2021), Марильяна (20.11.2021), мира (07.02.2021), Нина28М (07.02.2021), нинчик (03.02.2021), нонна (01.02.2021), Оленка ххх (01.04.2021), Ольгадайченко (17.01.2021), Полечка (20.01.2021), Світланочка (01.02.2021), словяночка (12.01.2021), Танічка (25.07.2021), треба (10.02.2021), Херсон-75 (30.03.2021), Эдита (24.11.2021), ЮЛилиана (15.01.2021), Юляся (12.01.2022), Я ,Наталья! (22.06.2022), ЯЛЮБАВА (01.04.2021)

----------


## Lelekanet

Українського репертуару не так багато, тому ось деякі переклади відомих (і невідомих) російських пісень:
(в більшості пісні використовувалась для таночків)

Ведмежата +
Це авторська пісня, нижче - переклади.

Веселий сніговик +

Менует +

Намистинки +

Сніжинка +

Танець метеликів +

Танок промінчиків і квітів +

Танок сніжинок +

Танцювали зайчики +

----------

Babsy (14.01.2021), diak (24.01.2021), Elena22 (30.03.2021), fotinia s (11.01.2021), gjkfhjsl (19.11.2021), irina ivanovna (24.01.2021), ivano (12.01.2021), karap8 (13.11.2021), kulik100564 (28.05.2022), LlLena (15.01.2021), lolu66 (18.01.2021), LoraVerba (11.01.2021), Maria-- (11.01.2021), moderm (29.04.2021), mria67mria67 (16.03.2021), Natalisa3409 (07.02.2021), Natuly (27.07.2021), Nezabudka157 (25.08.2021), Note (19.01.2021), Notka Fa (17.01.2021), oktana (28.08.2021), oltischencko (24.09.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), SANOCHKA (13.04.2021), Stashynj (22.01.2021), sveta_power (06.08.2021), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (22.01.2021), Sолнце (02.05.2021), T.Rimma (12.06.2021), USER_127027 (19.01.2021), zironjka6791 (01.09.2021), zozuliak75 (20.10.2021), Анас (20.01.2021), Анна7 (02.08.2021), Валя Муза (17.01.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (11.01.2021), гномик (11.01.2021), Доця 0812 (20.01.2021), Иннуша (18.04.2021), Ирма 77 (14.01.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (12.01.2021), Катюшка knopka (11.02.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), Лесюнька (15.11.2021), лида-1410 (12.01.2021), любба (02.09.2021), маина ивановна (12.01.2021), Марахотина (11.01.2021), Марильяна (20.11.2021), мира (11.01.2021), Нина28М (07.02.2021), нинчик (03.02.2021), нонна (01.02.2021), Оленка ххх (01.04.2021), Ольгадайченко (17.01.2021), ПТАШЕЧКА (02.02.2021), Танічка (25.07.2021), Херсон-75 (30.03.2021), Эдита (24.11.2021), ЮЛилиана (29.01.2021), Юляся (12.01.2022), Я ,Наталья! (22.06.2022)

----------


## Lelekanet

Продовжуючи тему перекладів...
Є гарний сучасний російський композитор - Олександр Єрмолов.

Ось декілька моїх перекладів його пісень:

*"Весела пісенька"*

Весела пісенька +
Весела пісенька -

Виглянуло сонечко –
Смутку вже кінець.
Пострибав, мов зернятко,
Перший промінець

//Скаче по полям, назустріч вітрам,
Пісеньку наспівує веселеньку нам.//

Від цієї пісеньки
Тиша розтає,
Зі струмками веснонька
В гості вже іде.

Розбудили пісеньку
Теплі промінці,
І на гілках весело
Скачуть горобці.

//Скачуть по полям, назустріч вітрам,
Пісеньку наспівують веселеньку нам.//

Лине наша пісенька –
Зеленіє луг.
Разом з нами весело
Скачуть всі навкруг.

_Оригінал можна знайти в інтернеті._

*"Світ, що потребую я"* _("Мир, который нужен мне")_

За посиланням ви знайдете текст, плюс / мінус а також ноти.

"Світ, що потребую я"

*"Кульки повітряні"* _("Шарики воздушные")_
Тут, на жаль, поки що є мінус і текст. На разі немає дитини, яка б гарно заспівала для запису. В майбутньому планую виправити цю ситуацію)

"Кульки повітряні" -

----------

diak (24.01.2021), fotinia s (11.01.2021), gjkfhjsl (19.11.2021), ivano (12.01.2021), kulik100564 (28.05.2022), LlLena (15.01.2021), lolu66 (18.01.2021), LoraVerba (11.01.2021), Maria-- (11.01.2021), mishel61 (12.01.2021), moderm (29.04.2021), mria67mria67 (16.03.2021), Natalisa3409 (07.02.2021), Natuly (27.07.2021), Note (19.01.2021), Notka Fa (17.01.2021), oktana (28.08.2021), oltischencko (24.09.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), SANOCHKA (13.04.2021), sveta_power (06.08.2021), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (22.01.2021), t2t2t22 (17.01.2021), Анас (20.01.2021), Анна7 (02.08.2021), Валя Муза (17.01.2021), гномик (11.01.2021), Ирма 77 (14.01.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (12.01.2021), Катюшка knopka (11.02.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), Лесюнька (15.11.2021), лида-1410 (12.01.2021), маина ивановна (12.01.2021), Марахотина (11.01.2021), мира (07.02.2021), Музрукоff (16.01.2021), намчайку (03.02.2021), Нина28М (07.02.2021), нинчик (03.02.2021), нонна (01.02.2021), Оленка ххх (01.04.2021), Херсон-75 (30.03.2021), Я ,Наталья! (22.06.2022), ЯЛЮБАВА (01.04.2021)

----------


## Lelekanet

Ще декілька перекладів...

Чудова дуетна пісенька для хлопчика і дівчинки (старша група)
(мінус і текст)
"А ти мене любиш?"

"Ластівка" (гарна пісня ще радянських часів)
(мінус / плюс, текст)
"Ластівка"

----------

Babsy (14.01.2021), diak (24.01.2021), fotinia s (11.01.2021), gjkfhjsl (19.11.2021), ivano (12.01.2021), LlLena (15.01.2021), lolu66 (18.01.2021), LoraVerba (11.01.2021), Maria-- (11.01.2021), mishel61 (01.02.2021), moderm (29.04.2021), mria67mria67 (16.03.2021), Notka Fa (17.01.2021), oktana (28.08.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), SANOCHKA (13.04.2021), Stashynj (22.01.2021), sveta_power (06.08.2021), T.Rimma (12.06.2021), USER_127027 (06.02.2021), zironjka6791 (01.09.2021), Анас (20.01.2021), Анна7 (02.08.2021), Валя Муза (17.01.2021), гномик (11.01.2021), Доця 0812 (20.01.2021), Ирма 77 (14.01.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (12.01.2021), Катюшка knopka (11.02.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), Лесюнька (15.11.2021), лида-1410 (12.01.2021), Марахотина (11.01.2021), Нина28М (07.02.2021), нинчик (03.02.2021), Херсон-75 (30.03.2021), Я ,Наталья! (22.06.2022)

----------


## ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ

Вітаю з відкриттям своєї сторінки! Бажаю творчої наснаги! Хоч збираюсь на пенсію, але не втрималась та скачала деякі чудові пісеньки. Дякую!!!

----------

LlLena (15.01.2021), mishel61 (12.01.2021), moderm (29.04.2021)

----------


## гномик

Вітаю з відкриттям сторінки! 
 Дякую за чудовий , корисний матерiал, якого нам дуже не дiстае!!!  :Ok:  Дякую!!!

----------


## kri

Добрый вечер, Игорь. Очень приятно, что в нашей семье прибавление.  :Taunt:  Заглядывайте в январскую беседку и давайте знакомиться.

----------


## LoraVerba

Дякую за чудовий, свіженький матеріал!!! :Vishenka 32:

----------


## мира

Супер, чудово, свіженько, успіхів Вам і спасибі!!!

----------


## natalia1968

Материал супер!Спасибо Автору огромное ! Вы огромный Молодец !

----------


## bogema77

Велике ДЯКУЮ!!! за такі цікаві переклади!!! беру в роботу))))

----------


## Марахотина

СПАСИБО  ОГРОМНОЕ.  МАТЕРИАЛ   ЧУДЕСНЫЙ!!! БОЛЬШАЯ  ПОМОЩЬ  В  РАБОТЕ .

----------


## ivano

Поздравляю с открытием темы!!!
Спасибо за чудесный материал,за то,что просто делитесь им :Yahoo:  :Ok:  :Tender:

----------


## Lelekanet

Декілька років назад писав переклад до пісні про маму:

Ось оригінал (всі ви її знаєте)
"Мама, будь всегда со мною рядом"

Переклад (хоча здається в інтернеті вже є десь переклад...), але як варіант))

Я цілую твої руки, тебе кохаю
Найніжніша ти на світі, напевне знаю,
Ти у світі найдорожча під небесами
Обійми мене, рідненька, зігрій словами

//Мама, буду поруч біля тебе
Мама, мені більшого не треба
Мама, тільки ти не плач
Ти мене за все, матінка пробач
Ти чуєш//

Ти підтримати зумієш, завжди прощаєш
Від негоди і від лиха мене сховаєш
Як тебе немає поруч - завжди сумую
Та із вдячністю я руки твої цілую.

Мінс готовий з просторів інтеренету, тому дякую тому, хто його написав.
Мама (мінус)

----------

fotinia s (12.01.2021), ivano (12.01.2021), lolu66 (18.01.2021), LoraVerba (12.01.2021), Maria-- (14.01.2021), mria67mria67 (16.03.2021), Notka Fa (17.01.2021), nyusha0365 (14.02.2021), oktana (28.08.2021), oltischencko (24.09.2021), SANOCHKA (13.04.2021), Shef_05 (15.02.2021), Stashynj (22.01.2021), Валя Муза (17.01.2021), Марахотина (16.01.2021), нинчик (03.02.2021), Ольгадайченко (17.01.2021)

----------


## Lelekanet

Ще один переклад пісні про маму
Пісня дуже душевна і гарна, головне вдало підібрати до неї солістів (хоча у мене її співала вся група)

За посиланням знайдете плюс (російський оригінал) / мінус і звичайно переклад.

"Мамочка"

----------

fotinia s (12.01.2021), ivano (12.01.2021), lolu66 (18.01.2021), LoraVerba (12.01.2021), Maria-- (14.01.2021), moderm (29.04.2021), mria67mria67 (16.03.2021), natalia1968 (12.01.2021), Natuly (27.07.2021), Notka Fa (17.01.2021), nyusha0365 (14.02.2021), oktana (28.08.2021), oltischencko (24.09.2021), poi2 (29.11.2021), SANOCHKA (13.04.2021), Shef_05 (15.02.2021), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (22.01.2021), Sолнце (02.05.2021), Валя Муза (17.01.2021), Ирма 77 (14.01.2021), Катюшка knopka (11.02.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), любба (02.11.2021), мира (07.02.2021), нинчик (03.02.2021), Ольгадайченко (19.01.2021), словяночка (12.01.2021), треба (10.02.2021), ЮЛилиана (29.01.2021), ЯЛЮБАВА (01.04.2021)

----------


## Lelekanet

Мінус, ноти і текст до відомої пісні "Матуся навчила" (для садочка можна зробити темп повільнішим)

"Матуся навчила"

----------

dasha_bene (09.01.2022), fotinia s (12.01.2021), gjkfhjsl (19.11.2021), ivano (12.01.2021), lolu66 (18.01.2021), LoraVerba (12.01.2021), Maria-- (14.01.2021), moderm (29.04.2021), mria67mria67 (16.03.2021), natalia1968 (12.01.2021), Notka Fa (17.01.2021), nyusha0365 (14.02.2021), oktana (28.08.2021), oltischencko (24.09.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), SANOCHKA (13.04.2021), Иннуша (18.04.2021), Ирма 77 (14.01.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), лида-1410 (12.01.2021), любба (02.11.2021), маина ивановна (12.01.2021), мира (07.02.2021), нинчик (03.02.2021), Ольгадайченко (19.01.2021), словяночка (12.01.2021), треба (10.02.2021), Я ,Наталья! (22.06.2022)

----------


## Lelekanet

Нижче викладаю декілька дитячих полечок. Можна використовувати як для танців, так і для оркестру (фантазія - наше все))

Танок парами

Полька парами (оригінальний темп)
Полька парами (повільніше)

Новорічна полька

Остання полька - це фонограма до новорічної пісні для школярів. Якщо кому буде побрібен текст - пишіть.

----------

diak (24.01.2021), gjkfhjsl (19.11.2021), ivano (12.01.2021), kri (13.01.2021), LlLena (15.01.2021), lolu66 (18.01.2021), LoraVerba (12.01.2021), moderm (29.04.2021), mria67mria67 (16.03.2021), Natuly (27.07.2021), Nezabudka157 (25.08.2021), Notka Fa (17.01.2021), nyusha0365 (14.02.2021), oktana (28.08.2021), oltischencko (24.09.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), SANOCHKA (13.04.2021), sveta_power (06.08.2021), Sолнце (02.05.2021), zironjka6791 (01.09.2021), Анас (20.01.2021), Ирма 77 (14.01.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (12.01.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), Лесюнька (15.11.2021), лида-1410 (12.01.2021), любба (02.09.2021), мира (07.02.2021), Музрукоff (16.01.2021), нинчик (03.02.2021), Ольгадайченко (17.01.2021), словяночка (12.01.2021), Херсон-75 (31.03.2021), Эдита (24.11.2021), ЮЛилиана (15.01.2021), Я ,Наталья! (22.06.2022)

----------


## Lelekanet

Ще хочу поділитися історією *"Поява маляти у світ".*

Знаю, що вона є в інтеренеті, але я пропоную вже озвучений варіант із музикою. 
Колись записав його для відеоролику (тоді якраз в комплексі навчалась дівчинка Аня, з унікальним тембром голосу, яка озвучила дитину). 
З тих пір не раз використовував його під відеоряд з дитячими фотографіями вихованців та їх мам на 8 березня.

За посиланням запис та текст.
"Поява маляти у світ"

----------

Babsy (14.01.2021), diak (24.01.2021), dzvinochok (02.02.2021), fotinia s (12.01.2021), gjkfhjsl (19.11.2021), ivano (12.01.2021), Lena-marsel2010 (26.07.2021), lolu66 (18.01.2021), LoraVerba (12.01.2021), Maria-- (14.01.2021), moderm (29.04.2021), mria67mria67 (16.03.2021), Natuly (27.07.2021), Nezabudka157 (25.08.2021), Note (19.01.2021), Notka Fa (17.01.2021), nyusha0365 (14.02.2021), oktana (28.08.2021), oltischencko (24.09.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), SANOCHKA (13.04.2021), sveta_power (06.08.2021), Zhanochka14 (07.11.2021), zozuliak75 (20.10.2021), Валя Муза (17.01.2021), Ирма 77 (14.01.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (12.01.2021), Катюшка knopka (11.02.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), Лесюнька (15.11.2021), лида-1410 (12.01.2021), Марильяна (20.11.2021), мира (07.02.2021), треба (10.02.2021), Херсон-75 (31.03.2021), ЮЛилиана (15.01.2021), Я ,Наталья! (22.06.2022), ЯЛЮБАВА (01.04.2021)

----------


## Lelekanet

Залишки нового року і просто для занять)

Пісня "Ялинка" ("хай сьогодні холодно за вікном у нас...") для ясельної групи (мінус та ноти):
"Ялинка"

Знайшов таночок сніговиків (колись робив під пісню "Доброта" - Барбарики)
"Танок сніговиків" (Барбарики)

Танок хлопавок (на жаль, озвучено чоловічим голосом - жіночого не було під руками))) - теж переклад з російської мови...
"Танок хлопавок"
Оригінал тут:
"Озорные хлопушки"

Новорічна пісня (мінус, текст і ноти):
"Здрастуй, Новий рік"

Мій варіант таночку-гри "Гра зі сніжками" (повільний, для ясельної чи молодшої групи)
"Гра зі сніжками"

Наступна танок гра була хітом сезону в ясельній групі в цьому році
"Веселись дітвора"
Зауважу, що автором гри є Валя Муза, за що їй подяка. Моя лише фонограма.

І ще одна гра для ясельної групи "Гра з брязкальцями"
"Гра з брязкальцями"
(за "вокал" прошу вибачення - якраз тоді прихворів і швидко мусив писати, щоб хоч якось діти могли затанцювати... Тому трохи є "мі-мо нот...")))

----------

*Юля* (16.01.2021), camilla (13.11.2021), diak (24.01.2021), dzvinochok (02.02.2021), fotinia s (12.01.2021), gjkfhjsl (19.11.2021), ivano (12.01.2021), kri (13.01.2021), LlLena (15.01.2021), lolu66 (18.01.2021), LoraVerba (12.01.2021), Maria-- (14.01.2021), moderm (29.04.2021), mria67mria67 (16.03.2021), Natalisa3409 (07.02.2021), Natuly (27.07.2021), Nezabudka157 (25.08.2021), Note (19.01.2021), Notka Fa (17.01.2021), nyusha0365 (14.02.2021), oktana (28.08.2021), oltischencko (24.09.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), SANOCHKA (13.04.2021), Stashynj (22.01.2021), sveta_power (06.08.2021), Sолнце (02.05.2021), T.Rimma (12.06.2021), zironjka6791 (01.09.2021), zozuliak75 (20.10.2021), Анас (20.01.2021), Валя Муза (17.01.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (13.01.2021), Галина Игоревна (13.01.2021), Иннуша (18.04.2021), Ирма 77 (14.01.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (12.01.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), Лесюнька (15.11.2021), лида-1410 (12.01.2021), любба (02.09.2021), маина ивановна (12.01.2021), Марильяна (20.11.2021), мира (07.02.2021), Нина28М (08.02.2021), Ольгадайченко (17.01.2021), Світланочка (01.02.2021), словяночка (12.01.2021), Танічка (25.07.2021), треба (10.02.2021), Херсон-75 (31.03.2021), Эдита (24.11.2021), ЮЛилиана (15.01.2021), Я ,Наталья! (22.06.2022), ЯЛЮБАВА (01.04.2021)

----------


## Lelekanet

Також ділюся піснею про дитячий садок (можливо комусь на випуск потрібно буде)
Слова трохи плагіат (та і музика теж без плагіату не буває)))
Але дітям подобається)

За посиланням плюс / мінус і текст
"Здрастуй, дитячий садок"

----------

diak (24.01.2021), dzvinochok (02.02.2021), fotinia s (12.01.2021), gjkfhjsl (19.11.2021), ivano (12.01.2021), kri (13.01.2021), kulik100564 (28.05.2022), LlLena (15.01.2021), lolu66 (18.01.2021), LoraVerba (12.01.2021), Maria-- (14.01.2021), moderm (29.04.2021), mria67mria67 (16.03.2021), na4a (08.11.2021), Natuly (27.07.2021), Note (19.01.2021), Notka Fa (17.01.2021), nyusha0365 (14.02.2021), Oksyyy (01.04.2021), oktana (28.08.2021), oltischencko (24.09.2021), SANOCHKA (13.04.2021), sveta_power (06.08.2021), Sолнце (02.05.2021), T.Rimma (12.06.2021), USER_127027 (19.01.2021), zironjka6791 (01.09.2021), zozuliak75 (20.10.2021), Анас (20.01.2021), Валя Муза (17.01.2021), Галина Игоревна (13.01.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (12.01.2021), Катюшка knopka (11.02.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), Лесюнька (15.11.2021), лида-1410 (12.01.2021), любба (02.09.2021), Марильяна (20.11.2021), мира (07.02.2021), Нина28М (08.02.2021), нинчик (03.02.2021), Ольгадайченко (17.01.2021), Світланочка (01.02.2021), словяночка (12.01.2021), треба (10.02.2021), Эдита (24.11.2021), ЮЛилиана (29.01.2021), Я ,Наталья! (22.06.2022), ЯЛЮБАВА (01.04.2021)

----------


## LoraVerba

Величезне Вам дякую за Вашу творчість!!!   :flower: Ваші аранжування супер професійні і дуже приємний голос!!!

----------


## маина ивановна

Щиро вам дякую за вашу творчість, та за те ви ділитесь таким чудовим матеріалом.

----------


## kri

Здравствуйте, Игорь. Сегодня уже летали на Вашем самолёте. Дети получили массу удовольствия и положительных эмоций.  :Ok:

----------


## Lelekanet

Додаю мінус до таночку хлопавок

Танок хлопавок (мінус)

----------

diak (24.01.2021), Maria-- (19.01.2021), mria67mria67 (16.03.2021), Natuly (27.07.2021), Nezabudka157 (25.08.2021), Note (19.01.2021), Notka Fa (17.01.2021), nyusha0365 (14.02.2021), oktana (28.08.2021), oltischencko (24.09.2021), SANOCHKA (13.04.2021), sveta_power (06.08.2021), T.Rimma (12.06.2021), Анас (20.01.2021), Катюшка knopka (11.02.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лесюнька (15.11.2021), любба (02.11.2021), Марильяна (20.11.2021), треба (10.02.2021), ЮЛилиана (29.01.2021)

----------


## Lelekanet

Фонограма та ноти до пісні "Мамине сонечко" (сл. В.Михайлищука, муз.І.Цюрак)
(фонограма у двух тональностях)

"Мамине сонечко"

----------

dasha_bene (09.01.2022), diak (19.01.2021), dzvinochok (02.02.2021), fotinia s (15.01.2021), gjkfhjsl (19.11.2021), kri (15.01.2021), LlLena (15.01.2021), lolu66 (18.01.2021), Maria-- (24.01.2021), mishel61 (01.02.2021), mria67mria67 (16.03.2021), Natuly (27.07.2021), Note (19.01.2021), Notka Fa (17.01.2021), nyusha0365 (14.02.2021), oktana (28.08.2021), oltischencko (24.09.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), SANOCHKA (13.04.2021), sveta_power (06.08.2021), Sолнце (02.05.2021), T.Rimma (12.06.2021), USER_127027 (19.01.2021), zironjka6791 (01.09.2021), zozuliak75 (20.10.2021), Анас (20.01.2021), Валя Муза (17.01.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (19.01.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), Лесюнька (15.11.2021), лида-1410 (16.01.2021), любба (02.09.2021), Марильяна (20.11.2021), мира (07.02.2021), Ольгадайченко (19.01.2021), словяночка (09.02.2021), Танічка (25.07.2021), треба (10.02.2021), Эдита (24.11.2021), ЮЛилиана (15.01.2021), Я ,Наталья! (22.06.2022)

----------


## LlLena

> Також ділюся піснею про дитячий садок (можливо комусь на випуск потрібно буде)


 :Ok: 




> Фонограма та ноти до пісні "Мамине сонечко" (сл. В.Михайлищука, муз.І.Цюрак)


 :Ok:

----------


## Валя Муза

Вітаю у Вашій темі! Дуже дякую за гарний матерал!

----------


## Ольгадайченко

Дуже гарні роботи! Дякуємо вам!

----------


## Lelekanet

Шукаючи щось до 8 березня, знайшов на сайті текст пісні "У всіх на світі мама є", але посилання на ноти було вже не дійсне....
Тож... Написав свою мелодію і фонограмку.

За посиланням плюс і мінус і текст.
"У всіх на світі мама є"

----------

*Юля* (11.02.2021), Babsy (20.01.2021), diak (19.01.2021), dzvinochok (02.02.2021), fotinia s (20.01.2021), lolu66 (18.01.2021), LoraVerba (01.02.2021), Maria-- (24.01.2021), mishel61 (01.02.2021), moderm (29.04.2021), mria67mria67 (16.03.2021), Natuly (27.07.2021), Note (19.01.2021), Notka Fa (24.01.2021), nyusha0365 (14.02.2021), oktana (28.08.2021), oltischencko (24.09.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), SANOCHKA (13.04.2021), sveta_power (06.08.2021), Sолнце (02.05.2021), T.Rimma (12.06.2021), Анас (20.01.2021), Валя Муза (30.01.2021), Галина Игоревна (18.01.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (19.01.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), любба (02.09.2021), Марахотина (19.01.2021), Марильяна (20.11.2021), мира (07.02.2021), Нина28М (08.02.2021), Оленка ххх (31.03.2021), Ольгадайченко (18.01.2021), ПТАШЕЧКА (02.02.2021), Сашенция (27.01.2022), словяночка (09.02.2021), ЮЛилиана (29.01.2021)

----------


## lolu66

Низький уклін Вам за Вашу працю!!!!!

----------


## Lelekanet

Танок парами для ясельної групи. Можна використати і на 8 березня.

За посиланням плюс/мінус і текст з рухами.
"Легко гойдалка злітає" (танок)

----------

Babsy (20.01.2021), camilla (10.02.2021), diak (19.01.2021), dzvinochok (02.02.2021), fotinia s (20.01.2021), ina (19.01.2021), ivano (20.01.2021), kulik100564 (28.05.2022), Lena-marsel2010 (26.07.2021), lolu66 (19.01.2021), Maria-- (24.01.2021), mishel61 (01.02.2021), moderm (29.04.2021), mria67mria67 (16.03.2021), Natali968 (15.08.2021), Natuly (27.07.2021), Nezabudka157 (25.08.2021), Note (19.01.2021), Notka Fa (24.01.2021), nyusha0365 (14.02.2021), oktana (28.08.2021), oltischencko (24.09.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), SANOCHKA (13.04.2021), Stashynj (22.01.2021), sveta_power (06.08.2021), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (27.01.2021), Sолнце (02.05.2021), T.Rimma (12.06.2021), zironjka6791 (01.09.2021), Анас (20.01.2021), Валя Муза (30.01.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (18.01.2021), гномик (20.01.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (19.01.2021), Катюшка knopka (11.02.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), квіточка (01.02.2021), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), Лесюнька (15.11.2021), любба (02.09.2021), маина ивановна (19.01.2021), Марахотина (19.01.2021), Марильяна (20.11.2021), мира (07.02.2021), намчайку (03.02.2021), Нина28М (08.02.2021), нонна (01.02.2021), Оленка ххх (31.03.2021), Ольгадайченко (18.01.2021), словяночка (09.02.2021), ЮЛилиана (29.01.2021), ЯЛЮБАВА (01.04.2021)

----------


## kri

> Танок парами для ясельної групи


Спасибо большое за материал.  :Tender:  Согласна с девочками, которые писали, что у Вас очень интересные аранжировки.  :Ok:

----------

Марахотина (19.01.2021)

----------


## Марахотина

СПАСИБО  ОГРОМНОЕ.  СТОЛЬКО   СОКРОВИЩА.   ЭТО  ПРОСТО  КЛАД!   ЗДОРОВЬЯ   и  вдохновения!

----------

ЮЛилиана (29.01.2021)

----------


## fotinia s

Дякую Вам! Дуже - дуже гарно!

----------


## Анас

ВЕЛИКЕ ВАМ ДЯКУЮ!!!

----------


## Stashynj

Вітаємо на Форумі!!! Щиро дякуємо за чудові роботи. Вони ПРОСТО ЧУДОВІ   :Ok:  :Yahoo:

----------


## irina ivanovna

ЩИРО ДЯКУЮ! ДУЖЕ  ГАРНІ ПІСЕНЬКИ!

----------


## ЮЛилиана

Ігоре! Дуже Вам вдячна за чудовий матеріал, який дуже допоможе в роботі з дітьми :Tender:  Натхнення і нових творчих ідей!

----------


## Lelekanet

Пісня "Місимо тістечко" на 8 березня для бабусь (ясельна група).

За посиланням плюс/мінус і текст.
"Місимо тістечко"

----------

Babsy (04.02.2021), diak (04.02.2021), Elena22 (01.02.2021), fotinia s (02.02.2021), Galinka20 (10.02.2021), irina ivanovna (09.02.2021), kri (01.02.2021), kulik100564 (28.05.2022), Lena-marsel2010 (26.07.2021), LlLena (20.06.2021), lolu66 (01.02.2021), LoraVerba (01.02.2021), Maria-- (07.10.2021), mishel61 (01.02.2021), moderm (29.04.2021), mria67mria67 (16.03.2021), Natali968 (15.08.2021), Natuly (27.07.2021), Nezabudka157 (25.08.2021), Notka Fa (02.02.2021), nyusha0365 (14.02.2021), oksana888 (10.02.2021), oktana (28.08.2021), oltischencko (24.09.2021), poi2 (29.11.2021), SANOCHKA (13.04.2021), sveta_power (06.08.2021), Sолнце (02.05.2021), USER_127027 (02.02.2021), zironjka6791 (01.09.2021), Галина Игоревна (01.02.2021), гномик (01.02.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (02.02.2021), Катюшка knopka (11.02.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), Лесюнька (15.11.2021), лида-1410 (01.02.2021), любба (02.09.2021), Марильяна (10.02.2021), мира (07.02.2021), Нина28М (08.02.2021), Ольгадайченко (05.02.2021), словяночка (09.02.2021), треба (10.02.2021), Херсон-75 (31.03.2021), Я ,Наталья! (22.06.2022), ЯЛЮБАВА (01.04.2021)

----------


## lolu66

Велика Вам дяка!!!!!

----------


## dzvinochok

> За роки роботи назбиралося трохи музичного матеріалу. Тож хочу поділитися, можливо комусь буде корисним.


Дякую велике за чудовий матеріал!  :Laie 40: 
Натхнення і творчих ідей!

----------


## нинчик

Дякую за чудовий матеріал!

----------


## намчайку

сніговик Бониэмовский - Це Шось :)

----------

fotinia s (04.02.2021)

----------


## Елена Медведь

> Українського репертуару не так багато, тому ось деякі переклади відомих (і невідомих) російських пісень:
> (в більшості пісні використовувалась для таночків)


Дякую за Вашу працю))

----------


## Lelekanet

Пісня для вихователів 
Писав для 8 березня, але можливо кому і на випуск знадобиться.
Одним словом - сподіваюсь, буде корисною.

За посиланням плюс / мінус і текст
"Вихователько моя"

----------

*Юля* (11.02.2021), diak (10.02.2021), dzvinochok (09.02.2021), Elena22 (10.02.2021), fotinia s (10.02.2021), gjkfhjsl (19.11.2021), irina ivanovna (09.02.2021), kulik100564 (28.05.2022), LlLena (20.06.2021), lolu66 (15.02.2021), LoraVerba (10.02.2021), mishel61 (10.02.2021), moderm (29.04.2021), mria67mria67 (16.03.2021), Natali968 (15.08.2021), Nezabudka157 (25.08.2021), Note (19.04.2021), Notka Fa (26.02.2021), nyusha0365 (14.02.2021), Oksyyy (01.04.2021), oktana (28.08.2021), oltischencko (24.09.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), SANOCHKA (30.03.2021), sveta_power (06.08.2021), Sолнце (02.05.2021), zironjka6791 (01.09.2021), zozuliak75 (20.10.2021), Анас (02.04.2021), Валя Муза (26.02.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.02.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (30.03.2021), Катюшка knopka (11.02.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), Лесюнька (15.11.2021), лида-1410 (30.03.2021), любба (02.09.2021), мира (14.02.2021), Нина28М (01.03.2021), нинчик (10.02.2021), нонна (29.03.2021), Оленка ххх (31.03.2021), Ольгадайченко (11.02.2021), словяночка (09.02.2021), Танічка (25.07.2021), треба (10.02.2021), Я ,Наталья! (22.06.2022), ЯЛЮБАВА (01.04.2021)

----------


## kri

> Одним словом - сподіваюсь, буде корисною.


Игорь, ещё как будет корисним. Вы знаете можно немного изменить слова и исполнить её для родителей. Песня обалденная, и Ваше исполнение просто :Ok:

----------


## Lelekanet

Сподобався нестандартний танок тат і дівчаток -  "Бугі-вугі" на випускний (використовував декілька років назад)
Для цього довелося записати український текст для пісні.

Ось оригінал: "Бугі-вугі" (танок на випускний)

А ось трек з українським текстом: "Бугі-вугі" (український текст)

----------

*Юля* (11.02.2021), camilla (10.02.2021), diak (10.02.2021), dzvinochok (01.04.2021), Elena22 (10.02.2021), fotinia s (10.02.2021), IrenIren (11.02.2022), irina ivanovna (10.02.2021), Lena-marsel2010 (26.07.2021), ljydmila (17.03.2021), lolu66 (15.02.2021), LoraVerba (10.02.2021), Maria-- (31.03.2021), mishel61 (10.02.2021), moderm (29.04.2021), mria67mria67 (16.03.2021), Natali968 (15.08.2021), Natuly (27.07.2021), Nezabudka157 (25.08.2021), Note (19.04.2021), Notka Fa (26.02.2021), nyusha0365 (13.02.2021), Oksyyy (01.04.2021), oktana (28.08.2021), oltischencko (24.09.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), SANOCHKA (30.03.2021), Stashynj (17.02.2021), sveta_power (06.08.2021), T.Rimma (12.06.2021), zironjka6791 (01.09.2021), zozuliak75 (20.10.2021), Анас (02.04.2021), Анна7 (02.08.2021), БАЛДЖИ (30.03.2021), Валя Муза (26.02.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (16.03.2021), Галина Игоревна (10.02.2021), гномик (14.03.2021), Иннуша (18.04.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (30.03.2021), Катюшка knopka (11.02.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), Лесюнька (15.11.2021), лида-1410 (30.03.2021), любба (02.09.2021), Марильяна (10.02.2021), мира (14.02.2021), Музрукоff (10.02.2021), НАТА ЛИВ (25.03.2021), Нина28М (01.03.2021), нинчик (10.02.2021), нонна (29.03.2021), Оленка ххх (31.03.2021), Ольгадайченко (11.02.2021), Світланочка (12.02.2021), словяночка (18.02.2021), Танічка (25.07.2021), треба (10.02.2021), Херсон-75 (30.03.2021), ЮЛилиана (18.05.2021), Я ,Наталья! (22.06.2022), ЯЛЮБАВА (01.04.2021)

----------


## Музрукоff

> "Бугі-вугі"


Шикарно!!! Дякую за ваші новинки!

----------


## треба

Всім привіт! Випадково знайшла, може комусь пригодиться. Це слухання по програмі "Дитина" на усі групи. Хто не вміє качати з Яндекса, включайте VPN
https://baykovaira.blogspot.com/p/blog-page_20.html

----------

moderm (29.04.2021), mria67mria67 (16.03.2021), Natali968 (15.08.2021), нонна (29.03.2021)

----------


## треба

> Сподобався нестандартний танок тат і дівчаток - "Бугі-вугі" на випускний (використовував декілька років назад)
> Для цього довелося записати український текст для пісні.
> 
> Ось оригінал: "Бугі-вугі" (танок на випускний)
> 
> А ось трек з українським текстом: "Бугі-вугі" (український текст)


Клас! Я про нього мріяла!
 У кого є ще щось цікаве в стилі ретро на укр. чи англ. мові? Поділіться, будь ласка. Робила випуск в цьому стилі кілька років назад. Не хочеться повторювати репертуар.

Ой, влізла на чужу сторінку, вибачаюсь. Дякую за Вашу роботу, особливо за пісні і таночки для ясел!

----------


## anytochka19

Дуже вдячна за цікавий матеріал!

----------


## Lelekanet

Хоровод "На лужок" для молодшої та середньої груп. Можна використовувати просто на занятті.

За посиланням ноти з текстом і мінус.
"На лужок"


Також пісня-гра для ясельної або молодшої групи "Маленькі кошенята"

За посиланням ноти з текстом і мінус.
"Маленькі кошенята"


Гра "Ось як квіточки ростуть" для ясельної групи (використовував на раняшнику)

За посиланням плюс і мінус
"Ось як квіточки ростуть"


Пісенька про дощик (для ясельної групи) "Дощик крап"

За посиланням ноти з текстом і дві версії мінусовки (кому яка до душі))
"Дощик крап"


Ще одна гра для ясельної групи "Чарівна хмарика" (взяв зі сценарію на форумі і трохи докрутив))
Суть гри в тому, що дітки ховаються від сонечка під парасолькою (у мене були блакитні), ніби під хмаринку. Далі (за текстом) хмаринка підіймаєтсья і дітки "перетворюються" на різних персонажів (показують їх відповідними рухами).

За послиланням плюс і мінус
Гра "Чарівна хмаринка"

----------

camilla (13.11.2021), dzvinochok (01.04.2021), Elena22 (16.03.2021), fotinia s (17.03.2021), gjkfhjsl (19.11.2021), ivano (22.03.2021), kri (16.03.2021), kulik100564 (28.05.2022), Lena-marsel2010 (26.07.2021), Liydka (26.04.2021), lolu66 (01.04.2021), Maria-- (31.03.2021), mishel61 (16.03.2021), moderm (27.09.2021), mria67mria67 (16.03.2021), na4a (09.11.2021), Natali968 (15.08.2021), Natuly (27.07.2021), Nezabudka157 (25.08.2021), Note (19.04.2021), Notka Fa (24.03.2021), nyusha0365 (26.03.2021), Oksyyy (01.04.2021), oktana (28.08.2021), oltischencko (24.09.2021), poi2 (29.11.2021), SANOCHKA (13.04.2021), Stashynj (04.05.2021), sveta_power (06.08.2021), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (16.03.2021), Sолнце (02.05.2021), T.Rimma (12.06.2021), USER_127027 (12.04.2021), zironjka6791 (01.09.2021), Анна7 (02.08.2021), Валя Муза (10.04.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (16.03.2021), Галина Игоревна (18.03.2021), Елена Медведь (31.01.2022), Калинка Малинка1 (30.03.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), Лесюнька (15.11.2021), лида-1410 (30.03.2021), любба (02.09.2021), Марильяна (20.11.2021), Нина28М (21.03.2021), нонна (29.03.2021), Оленка ххх (31.03.2021), Ольгадайченко (20.03.2021), словяночка (28.03.2021), Танічка (25.07.2021), треба (29.03.2021), Херсон-75 (31.03.2021), ЮЛилиана (18.05.2021), Юляся (12.01.2022), Я ,Наталья! (22.06.2022), ЯЛЮБАВА (01.04.2021)

----------


## Lelekanet

Наступні пісні були зробелні під сценарій про кошеня, яке загубило маму (теж на форумі є)

Тож перша пісня одразу і про маму і про бабусю.
Оригінал знайшов ось тут:
"Весняна пісенька"
Та оскільки не зміг розібрати усіх слів - трохи переробив.

За посиланням плюс, мінус і текст.
"Пісня про маму і бабусю"

Далі викладаю одразу декілька пісеньок для персонажів вистави, а саме: курочки, мишки, кізоньки та собачки.
У кожній пісні всього 1 куплетик. Ми співали всією групою на вихід кожного героя. Можна спробувати дати і сольно, якщо є відповідні дітки.
До кожної пісні придумали рухи за текстом, тож дітям сподобалось.

За посиланням 4 пісні (Пісня курочки, мишки, кізоньки та собачки) плюс, мінус і текст.
Пісні героїв казки

----------

dzvinochok (01.04.2021), fotinia s (17.03.2021), gjkfhjsl (19.11.2021), kulik100564 (28.05.2022), lolu66 (01.04.2021), Maria-- (07.10.2021), mishel61 (16.03.2021), moderm (29.04.2021), mria67mria67 (16.03.2021), Natali968 (15.08.2021), Natuly (27.07.2021), Notka Fa (24.03.2021), nyusha0365 (26.03.2021), oktana (28.08.2021), oltischencko (24.09.2021), SANOCHKA (13.04.2021), sveta_power (06.08.2021), Sолнце (02.05.2021), T.Rimma (12.06.2021), USER_127027 (12.04.2021), zironjka6791 (01.09.2021), Валя Муза (10.04.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (16.03.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (30.03.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), Лесюнька (15.11.2021), лида-1410 (30.03.2021), любба (02.11.2021), Марильяна (20.11.2021), Нина28М (21.03.2021), Ольгадайченко (20.03.2021), Танічка (25.07.2021), Херсон-75 (30.03.2021), ЮЛилиана (18.05.2021), Я ,Наталья! (22.06.2022)

----------


## Lelekanet

Ну і останнє на сьогодні. Знайшов у "загашничку") - колись давненько писав.
Тож можливо комусь знадобиться на таночки чи хороводи (а можливо хтось і співатиме).

"Вийди, вийди, Іванку"

"Весна-весняночка"

"Благослови, мати"

----------

fotinia s (17.03.2021), gjkfhjsl (19.11.2021), IrenIren (11.02.2022), lolu66 (01.04.2021), Maria-- (31.03.2021), moderm (29.04.2021), Natuly (27.07.2021), Notka Fa (24.03.2021), nyusha0365 (26.03.2021), oktana (28.08.2021), oltischencko (24.09.2021), SANOCHKA (13.04.2021), Stashynj (04.05.2021), sveta_power (06.08.2021), USER_127027 (12.04.2021), zironjka6791 (01.09.2021), Валя Муза (10.04.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (30.03.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), Лесюнька (15.11.2021), любба (02.09.2021), Марильяна (20.11.2021), Музрукоff (16.03.2021), Нина28М (21.03.2021), Ольгадайченко (20.03.2021), Світланочка (20.03.2021), словяночка (28.03.2021), треба (29.03.2021), Херсон-75 (31.03.2021), ЮЛилиана (18.05.2021)

----------


## kri

> Тож можливо комусь знадобиться на таночки чи хороводи


Игорь, нам пригодится всё.  :Taunt:  А если серьёзно, большое Вам спасибо, уже чешутся руки, хочется учить с детками.

----------


## Музрукоff

> Знайшов у "загашничку")


Дуже гарний загашничок)) Мінуса суперові!!! А поділіться будь ласка словами Весни-весняночки :Blush2:

----------


## Lelekanet

Зі словами можу помилится, але десь так:

//Ой весна-весна, та весняночка,
Де твоя дочка, та паняночка?//

//Десь у садочку шиє сорочку, 
Шовком да біллю да вишиває//

//Шовком да біллю да вишиває,
Свому милому пересилає//

Надівай її щонеділеньки,
Споминай мене щогодиноньки

----------

moderm (29.04.2021), Natuly (27.07.2021), Notka Fa (24.03.2021), nyusha0365 (26.03.2021), oktana (28.08.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), Валя Муза (10.04.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), любба (08.09.2021), Музрукоff (17.03.2021), Ольгадайченко (20.03.2021), треба (29.03.2021)

----------


## Lelekanet

Таночок парами для ясельної групи.

За посиланням плюс/мінус і текст
Танок парами (танцювати ставай)

----------

camilla (13.11.2021), diak (30.03.2021), dzvinochok (01.04.2021), Elena22 (30.03.2021), gjkfhjsl (19.11.2021), Irina55 (10.08.2021), kri (30.03.2021), kulik100564 (28.05.2022), LlLena (20.06.2021), lolu66 (02.04.2021), Maria-- (31.03.2021), mishel61 (09.04.2021), moderm (29.04.2021), nataleo (18.05.2021), Natali968 (15.08.2021), Natuly (26.07.2021), Nezabudka157 (25.08.2021), Note (29.04.2021), Notka Fa (09.04.2021), nyusha0365 (03.04.2021), oksana888 (26.08.2021), oktana (28.08.2021), oltischencko (24.09.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), SANOCHKA (13.04.2021), Stashynj (02.04.2021), sveta_power (06.08.2021), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (09.11.2021), SVETOK35 (19.11.2021), T.Rimma (12.06.2021), USER_127027 (12.04.2021), zironjka6791 (01.09.2021), zozuliak75 (20.10.2021), Алёна Гиль (21.11.2021), Анас (02.04.2021), Валя Муза (10.04.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (31.03.2021), Ирина 51 (21.12.2022), Калинка Малинка1 (30.03.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), Лесюнька (15.11.2021), любба (02.09.2021), Марахотина (30.03.2021), мира (09.05.2021), Оленка ххх (31.03.2021), словяночка (04.04.2021), треба (05.04.2021), Эдита (24.11.2021), ЮЛилиана (25.06.2021), Юляся (12.01.2022), Я ,Наталья! (22.06.2022), ЯЛЮБАВА (01.04.2021)

----------


## SANOCHKA

Это что-то неимоверное!  :Ok:  Огромное спасибо Вам, Игорь, за ваше творчество! А еще отдельное спасибо и низкий поклон за то ,что в наш век "купи-продай" Вы щедро делитесь своими работами с нами! :Ok:

----------

lolu66 (01.04.2021), зірка (12.06.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (30.03.2021), ПТАШЕЧКА (13.04.2021), треба (05.04.2021)

----------


## LoraVerba

Ігоре,  на святі Весни я використала Вашу ускорялочку "Всі до гурту, дітвора". На прискорення діти просто пищали від задоволення. 
Величезне Вам Дякую!!!  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Stashynj (02.04.2021)

----------


## Херсон-75

Тільки-но відкрила для себе ваш будиночок! Дякую, дуже багато гарного, якісного матеріалу!  :Ok:  Одну мінусовочку вже пригледіла для гри на випускний  :Grin:

----------


## Lelekanet

До випуску старшої групи.
Знайшов в інтернеті цікаву пісню Ірини Грей - "Мамо, дайте гроші на книжки". Зазвичай під неї роблять танок (в YouTube можна знайти декілька варіантів)
Але я пішов іншим шляхом - переробив текст і зробив повільніший мінус, щоб діти могли заспівати. Тож можливо комусь стане в нагоді.

За посиланням оригінал, мінус і перероблений текст.
"Мамо, дайте гроші на книжки"

----------

dzvinochok (01.04.2021), fotinia s (01.04.2021), lolu66 (01.04.2021), Maria-- (07.10.2021), mishel61 (09.04.2021), moderm (29.04.2021), Natali968 (15.08.2021), Note (29.04.2021), Notka Fa (09.04.2021), nyusha0365 (03.04.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), SANOCHKA (13.04.2021), Stashynj (02.04.2021), T.Rimma (12.06.2021), zironjka6791 (01.09.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лесюнька (15.11.2021), любба (02.09.2021), Марильяна (08.05.2021), мира (09.05.2021), Нина28М (13.04.2021), нинчик (02.05.2021), Оленка ххх (01.04.2021), Ольгадайченко (04.06.2021), словяночка (04.04.2021), треба (05.04.2021), ЯЛЮБАВА (01.04.2021)

----------


## ЯЛЮБАВА



----------


## Lelekanet

У журналі "Музичний керівник" (№1/2021) знайшов "Веселий танок" (Муз. та сл. Анастасії Комлікової). 
Унікальний він тим, що може використовуватися у різних вікових групах і можливо навіть на фізкультурі. Рухи за текстом.

Тож за посиланням ноти, мінус і плюс таночка.
"Веселий танок"

----------

camilla (13.11.2021), diak (09.04.2021), dzvinochok (14.04.2021), Elena22 (09.04.2021), fotinia s (04.05.2021), gjkfhjsl (19.11.2021), irina ivanovna (01.11.2021), kri (09.04.2021), kulik100564 (28.05.2022), laks_arina (09.04.2021), LlLena (20.06.2021), LoraVerba (13.04.2021), Maria-- (07.10.2021), mishel61 (12.06.2021), moderm (29.04.2021), na4a (09.11.2021), Natali968 (15.08.2021), Natuly (26.07.2021), Nezabudka157 (25.08.2021), Note (29.04.2021), Notka Fa (09.04.2021), nyusha0365 (09.04.2021), oksana888 (26.08.2021), oktana (28.08.2021), oltischencko (24.09.2021), pipi (05.05.2021), SANOCHKA (13.04.2021), Stashynj (11.04.2021), sveta_power (07.08.2021), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (09.11.2021), T.Rimma (12.06.2021), USER_127027 (12.04.2021), zironjka6791 (01.09.2021), zozuliak75 (20.10.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (12.04.2021), Елена Медведь (12.12.2021), Иннеса2530 (23.05.2021), Ирина 51 (21.12.2022), Калинка Малинка1 (29.10.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), Лесюнька (15.11.2021), лида-1410 (13.04.2021), любба (02.09.2021), Марильяна (08.05.2021), Музрукоff (09.04.2021), намчайку (09.11.2021), Нина28М (13.04.2021), нинчик (02.05.2021), Ольгадайченко (04.06.2021), треба (27.07.2021), Херсон-75 (12.04.2021), Юляся (12.01.2022), Я ,Наталья! (22.06.2022)

----------


## laks_arina

> Тож за посиланням ноти, мінус і плюс таночка.
> "Веселий танок"


Коллеги, есть ли ноты с текстом?

----------


## Lelekanet

Ви, певне, неуважно дивилися. У папці за посиланням є фото нот з текстом (про що і напсано у повідомленні, яке Ви процитували)))
З повагою.

----------

намчайку (09.11.2021)

----------


## Херсон-75

> Пісенька про дощик (для ясельної групи) "Дощик крап"
> 
> За посиланням ноти з текстом і дві версії мінусовки (кому яка до душі))
> "Дощик крап"


Дякую за гарну мінусовку! Вона мені стала у нагоді, тільки для іншої пісеньки  :Grin:  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5637421

----------

Natali968 (15.08.2021)

----------


## moderm

Ігор, добрий день! Хоч і запізно - поздоровляю Вас з відкриттям свого музичного будиночка. Це така нам допомога. :Ok:  Дякую!!! Бажаю Вам всього найкращого, натхненняя і здоров'я!!!!!

----------


## Lelekanet

> Ігор, добрий день! Хоч і запізно - поздоровляю Вас з відкриттям свого музичного будиночка. Це така нам допомога. Дякую!!! Бажаю Вам всього найкращого, натхненняя і здоров'я!!!!!


Дякую. Радий, що можу бути корисним.

----------

gjkfhjsl (19.11.2021), moderm (07.05.2021), любба (02.09.2021), нинчик (26.05.2021), Ольгадайченко (04.06.2021)

----------


## T.Rimma

Щиро дякую за прекрасний матеріал!!! Рідко тепер зустрічаєш людей, які діляться своїми напрацюваннями "безвоздмездно"  :Derisive:  
Нехай щирість, добро повернеться вам сторицею ! Успіху та удачі Вам!!!

----------


## Танічка

Доброї ночі. Тільки відкрила Ваш будиночок, а тут величезний скарб для нас усіх! Дякую. Обов'язково згодиться у роботі. Вдячних Вам відвідувачів у будиночку  :Ok:   і натхнення творити!!!

----------


## sveta_power

Ігор, дякуємо за Вашу творчю працю!!! Які шедеври в вашому будиночку знайшла...Буду викоритовувати з дітьми, мені дуже сподобалось. Здоровья та творчих успіхів Вам. :Yahoo:  :Oj:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 34:

----------


## Lelekanet

Трохи із запізненням, але ось декілька пісень на осінню тематику:

Пісня про павучка - написав для сценарію, в якому діти наряджали осінь)
За посиланням ноти, текст, плюс і мінус:
"Павучок"

Пісня на початок осіннього свята
За посиланням ноти, текст, плюс і мінус
"Свято осені у нас"

----------

camilla (13.11.2021), dasha_bene (09.01.2022), diak (27.10.2021), dzvinochok (11.11.2021), fatinija (08.11.2021), fotinia s (13.10.2021), gjkfhjsl (19.11.2021), IrenIren (11.02.2022), irina ivanovna (01.11.2021), kri (25.10.2021), kulik100564 (28.05.2022), lolu66 (25.10.2021), LoraVerba (24.11.2021), mishel61 (25.10.2021), moderm (07.11.2021), nyusha0365 (18.10.2021), oltischencko (17.10.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), Stashynj (21.11.2021), Sолнце (04.11.2021), USER_127027 (14.11.2021), zozuliak75 (16.11.2021), Валя Муза (16.10.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (27.10.2021), Галина Игоревна (04.11.2021), Елена Медведь (12.12.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (29.10.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), Лесюнька (15.11.2021), любба (02.11.2021), маина ивановна (06.11.2021), Марильяна (20.11.2021), Музрукоff (21.10.2021), Нина28М (07.11.2021), Ольгадайченко (15.10.2021), Юляся (12.01.2022), Я ,Наталья! (22.06.2022)

----------


## Lelekanet

Ще одна авторська осіння пісня 

"Жовтень-художник"
(за посиланням ноти з текстом, плюс і мінус)

----------

camilla (13.11.2021), diak (27.10.2021), dzvinochok (11.11.2021), fatinija (08.11.2021), fotinia s (25.10.2021), gjkfhjsl (19.11.2021), irina ivanovna (01.11.2021), kri (25.10.2021), lolu66 (25.10.2021), LoraVerba (24.11.2021), mishel61 (25.10.2021), moderm (07.11.2021), nyusha0365 (27.10.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), USER_127027 (14.11.2021), zozuliak75 (16.11.2021), Галина Игоревна (04.11.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (29.10.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), Лесюнька (15.11.2021), любба (02.11.2021), маина ивановна (06.11.2021), Марильяна (20.11.2021), Музрукоff (25.10.2021), Нина28М (07.11.2021), Ольгадайченко (13.11.2021), словяночка (31.10.2021), Юляся (12.01.2022), Я ,Наталья! (22.06.2022)

----------


## asaf

Дякую!Гарно і професійно,гарне зведення....Успіхів!

----------


## kri

Игорь, песни замечательные, очень интересные аранжировки. Спасибо Вам большое за новинки.  :Tender:

----------


## Lelekanet

Пісня-танок для ясельної (молодшої) групи з каштанами.

за посиланням ноти, текст, плюс та мінус.
"Каштанчики"

----------

dasha_bene (09.01.2022), diak (27.10.2021), dzvinochok (11.11.2021), Elena22 (29.10.2021), fotinia s (26.10.2021), gjkfhjsl (19.11.2021), irina ivanovna (01.11.2021), kri (28.10.2021), kulik100564 (28.05.2022), lolu66 (08.11.2021), LoraVerba (24.11.2021), mishel61 (13.11.2021), moderm (07.11.2021), nyusha0365 (27.10.2021), oltischencko (31.10.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), Stashynj (21.11.2021), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (09.11.2021), USER_127027 (14.11.2021), zozuliak75 (16.11.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (27.10.2021), Галина Игоревна (04.11.2021), Ирина 51 (21.12.2022), Калинка Малинка1 (29.10.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), Лесюнька (15.11.2021), любба (02.11.2021), Марахотина (28.10.2021), Марильяна (20.11.2021), Музрукоff (29.10.2021), Нина28М (07.11.2021), нинчик (27.10.2021), Ольгадайченко (13.11.2021), словяночка (31.10.2021), Юляся (12.01.2022), ЯЛЮБАВА (04.11.2021)

----------


## Lelekanet

І на завершення осіннього циклу трохи сумна пісенька про птахів, що відлітають.

За посиланням ноти, текст, плюс і мінус пісні
"Пташки відлітають"

----------

diak (27.10.2021), dzvinochok (11.11.2021), fotinia s (28.10.2021), gjkfhjsl (19.11.2021), kulik100564 (28.05.2022), lolu66 (08.11.2021), LoraVerba (24.11.2021), moderm (07.11.2021), nyusha0365 (27.10.2021), oltischencko (31.10.2021), USER_127027 (14.11.2021), zozuliak75 (16.11.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (27.10.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (29.10.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), любба (02.11.2021), маина ивановна (06.11.2021), Марильяна (20.11.2021), нинчик (27.10.2021), словяночка (31.10.2021), Я ,Наталья! (22.06.2022)

----------


## fotinia s

Красно дякую за чудовий матеріал, чи плануєте розпочинати зимовий цикл?

----------


## маина ивановна

Дякую за вашу подільчивість. Удачі вам і творчості .Успіхів.

----------


## moderm

Дуже сподобались осінні пісні! Дякую!  :Ok:

----------


## Lelekanet

Починаємо зимовий цикл з ясельної групи)
Пісні не нові, але в господарстві стануть в нагоді.

Пісня-хоровод (за посиланням плюс/мінус та текст з рухами)
"Святкова"

Гра із зайчиком (за посиланням плюс та мінус)
"Доганялки із зайчиком"

----------

asaf (10.11.2021), camilla (13.11.2021), dasha_bene (09.01.2022), dzvinochok (11.11.2021), Elena22 (10.11.2021), fatinija (08.11.2021), fotinia s (08.11.2021), gjkfhjsl (19.11.2021), karap8 (13.11.2021), kri (09.11.2021), kulik100564 (28.05.2022), lolu66 (08.11.2021), LoraVerba (24.11.2021), mishel61 (13.11.2021), na4a (09.11.2021), nyusha0365 (14.11.2021), oltischencko (21.11.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), Stashynj (21.11.2021), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (09.11.2021), SVETOK35 (19.11.2021), zozuliak75 (16.11.2021), Галина Игоревна (15.01.2022), Ирина 51 (21.12.2022), Калинка Малинка1 (09.11.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), Марильяна (20.11.2021), Нина28М (12.11.2021), Ольгадайченко (13.11.2021), словяночка (12.11.2021), Эдита (24.11.2021), Юляся (12.01.2022), Я ,Наталья! (22.06.2022), ЯЛЮБАВА (09.11.2021)

----------


## Калинка Малинка1

> Починаємо зимовий цикл з ясельної групи)
> Пісні не нові, але в господарстві стануть в нагоді.
> 
> Пісня-хоровод (за посиланням плюс/мінус та текст з рухами)
> "Святкова"
> 
> Гра із зайчиком (за посиланням плюс та мінус)
> "Доганялки із зайчиком"


Спасибо огромное. Очередные маленькие шедевры .Ждем продолжения.

----------

camilla (08.12.2021), oltischencko (21.11.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), USER_127027 (14.11.2021), Ольгадайченко (13.11.2021)

----------


## Lelekanet

Музика для таночків

Середня група
Відео-оригінал (з рухами)

Старша група
Відео-оригінал (з рухами)

----------

camilla (08.12.2021), dididi (14.11.2021), dzvinochok (11.11.2021), fotinia s (11.11.2021), ivano (11.11.2021), LoraVerba (24.11.2021), mishel61 (13.11.2021), nyusha0365 (14.11.2021), oltischencko (21.11.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), SVETOK35 (19.11.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (12.11.2021), Елена Медведь (12.12.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (19.11.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), Лесюнька (15.11.2021), Марильяна (20.11.2021), Музрукоff (19.11.2021), Нина28М (12.11.2021), Ольгадайченко (13.11.2021), Эдита (24.11.2021), ЯЛЮБАВА (14.11.2021)

----------


## ЯЛЮБАВА

> Музика для таночків

----------


## ЯЛЮБАВА

Танцюю давно з малявками під фортепіано гарний  таночок "Новорічні дзвони". Було б гарно, якби зробити йому озвучку.   https://files.dp.ua/ru/UTAPSNc5

----------

nyusha0365 (02.12.2021)

----------


## Lelekanet

Пісні про Миколая (кому актуально)

"Миколай святий іде" (сл. і муз. С.Грушко)

"Святий Миколай" (сл.Л.Дубас, муз.Комлікової) 

За посиланнями ноти, текст, плюс і мінус.

----------

camilla (13.12.2021), fotinia s (22.11.2021), kri (22.11.2021), lolu66 (22.11.2021), LoraVerba (24.11.2021), Note (24.11.2021), nyusha0365 (23.11.2021), oksana888 (22.11.2021), Stashynj (28.01.2022), Алёна Гиль (02.12.2021), Валя Муза (03.01.2022), Калинка Малинка1 (22.11.2021), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), Музрукоff (01.02.2022)

----------


## Lelekanet

Переклад відомої новорічної пісні "Jingle-Bells-Rock". Я використовував її з дітьми молодшого шкільного віку, але можливо для старшої групи у вигляді таночку чи навіть пісні підійде.

За посиланням текст (переклад), плюс і мінус (оригінал - анг. мова) та плюс і мінус (переклад)
"Новий рік йде (Jingle-Bells-Rock)"

----------

dasha_bene (09.01.2022), dzvinochok (01.12.2021), fotinia s (22.11.2021), ivano (02.12.2021), kri (22.11.2021), lolu66 (23.11.2021), LoraVerba (24.11.2021), Note (24.11.2021), nyusha0365 (23.11.2021), oltischencko (22.11.2021), Stashynj (28.01.2022), USER_127027 (22.11.2021), Валя Муза (03.01.2022), Галина Игоревна (15.01.2022), гномик (22.11.2021), Ирина 51 (21.12.2022), Калинка Малинка1 (22.11.2021), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), лида-1410 (12.12.2021), Музрукоff (01.02.2022), Нина28М (30.11.2021), Ольгадайченко (15.12.2021), словяночка (24.11.2021), Эдита (24.11.2021), Я ,Наталья! (27.06.2022), ЯЛЮБАВА (11.12.2021)

----------


## Lelekanet

Старенька, але добра пісня для старших дошкільнят

За посиланням плюс/мінус і текст
"Зимо-чарівнице" (Сніжна пісенька)


Пісенька для ясельної групи

За посиланням плюс/мінус і текст.
"Сніг-сніжок"


Мінусовка до пісні Н.Май "Падає сніжок"
Зробив коротшу (в плані програшу) і повільнішу версію.

"Падає сніжок"
Оригінал (плюс)

----------

dzvinochok (02.12.2021), fotinia s (02.12.2021), ivano (02.12.2021), kri (12.12.2021), LoraVerba (02.12.2021), moderm (27.01.2022), nyusha0365 (02.12.2021), oksana888 (27.01.2022), oltischencko (12.12.2021), Stashynj (28.01.2022), SVETOK35 (10.12.2021), USER_127027 (02.12.2021), Алёна Гиль (02.12.2021), Валя Муза (03.01.2022), Галина Игоревна (15.01.2022), Елена Желновацкая (04.12.2021), лида-1410 (12.12.2021), маина ивановна (04.12.2021), Нина28М (16.12.2021), Ольгадайченко (15.12.2021), словяночка (08.12.2021), ЯЛЮБАВА (11.12.2021)

----------


## Lelekanet

Знайшов танок сніжинок з об'ємними сніжинками. Для пісні довелося писати український текст.

За посиланням текст (переклад), оригінальні мінус та плюс (російською мовою), а також плюс українською мовою з 1-м та 2-ма куплетами.
"Падають сніжинки"
Оригінал з рухами тут


Також зробив озвучений переклад пісні розбійників з мультфільму "Бременские музыканты" для таночку

"Пісня розбійників"


Також вашій увазі пропоную дві музичні гри (теж потрібні були для сценаріїв)
Перша гра - "Веселий клоун" (для сценарію в стилі цирку). Рухи показує клоун (на всі куплети якийсь один рух). Далі на програш діти виконують той рух, який проспівано в пісні.

"Веселий клоун"

Друга гра ідентична першій, тільки на куплети діти йдуть у двох колах (хоча, тут вже ваша фантазія).

"З новим роком" (гра)

----------

dzvinochok (01.02.2022), fotinia s (09.12.2021), ivano (10.12.2021), kri (12.12.2021), LoraVerba (11.12.2021), mishel61 (27.01.2022), moderm (27.01.2022), nyusha0365 (01.02.2022), oksana888 (27.01.2022), oltischencko (12.12.2021), Stashynj (28.01.2022), SVETOK35 (10.12.2021), USER_127027 (09.12.2021), Валя Муза (03.01.2022), Галина Игоревна (15.01.2022), Елена Медведь (12.12.2021), Ирина 51 (21.12.2022), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Лариса1405 (23.01.2022), лида-1410 (12.12.2021), Нина28М (16.12.2021), Ольгадайченко (15.12.2021), ЯЛЮБАВА (11.12.2021)

----------


## Lelekanet

Ще знайшов, можливо комусь знадобиться пісня Ялинки (писав до новорічного сценарію "В гостях у Ялинки"). Можна використовувати і як пісню, і як танок.

За посиланням плюс/мінус та текст
"Пісня ялинки"

----------

dzvinochok (01.02.2022), fotinia s (10.12.2021), kri (12.12.2021), LoraVerba (11.12.2021), mishel61 (27.01.2022), moderm (27.01.2022), nyusha0365 (01.02.2022), oltischencko (12.12.2021), SVETOK35 (10.12.2021), Валя Муза (03.01.2022), Галина Игоревна (15.01.2022), катя 98 (08.04.2022), лида-1410 (12.12.2021), Нина28М (16.12.2021), Ольгадайченко (15.12.2021), ЯЛЮБАВА (11.12.2021)

----------


## Lelekanet

Перша танок-гра з дзвіночками для ясельної чи молодшої групи "Краплинки"

За посиланням плюс/мінус та текст
"Краплинки"


Наступний танок "Чепурушечки". Одразу прошу вибачення в автора пісні, якщо щось змінив (бо мені передавали вже в усній формі).

За посиланням плюс/мінус та текст
"Чепурушечки"


Також пропоную пісню для оркестру (не обов'язково використовувати тільки на мамине свято, текст універсальний)

За посиланням плюс/мінус та текст
"Оркестр для матусі"

І останнє на сьогодні - пісня "Мамочки маленькі" (оригінал узятий певне з цього сайту). Вокал залишив з оригіналу, а от музику мусив змінити на більш український варіант (бо в оригіналі явно російська народна пісня).

За посиланням знайдете плюс
"Мамочки маленькі (remake)"

----------

dzvinochok (01.02.2022), fotinia s (27.01.2022), ivano (27.01.2022), kri (27.01.2022), nyusha0365 (01.02.2022), oksana888 (27.01.2022), SANOCHKA (31.01.2022), Stashynj (28.01.2022), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (07.02.2022), гномик (28.01.2022), катя 98 (08.04.2022), лида-1410 (29.01.2022), любба (09.02.2022), МОИ 38 (16.02.2022), Музрукоff (17.02.2022), нинчик (29.01.2022), нонна (29.01.2022), Сашенция (27.01.2022)

----------


## kri

Добрый вечер, Игорь. Уже соскучились за Вашими новинками  :Grin:  С большим удовольствием возьмём в работу.  :Ok:

----------

любба (09.02.2022)

----------


## Елена Медведь

Спасибо автору страницы за ценный материал

----------

любба (09.02.2022)

----------


## Lelekanet

Записав плюс пісні для флешмобу на старшу групу в стилі рок-н-ролл.

За посиланням плюс/мінус та текст
"Ось нарешті веснонька прийшла"

----------

dzvinochok (21.02.2022), fotinia s (18.02.2022), gjkfhjsl (18.02.2022), ivano (16.02.2022), nyusha0365 (17.02.2022), USER_127027 (11.04.2022), катя 98 (08.04.2022), Марахотина (16.02.2022), Марильяна (11.05.2022), Музрукоff (17.02.2022)

----------

